# Chest swelling



## mhmd (Apr 19, 2016)

Dear talk budgies forum:

I have been taking care of my three lovely budgies for over a year and a half. About two months ago, I noticed a small swelling in the chest area on one of the females.I didn't pay much attention to it as the bird was so active.Lately, the swelling became bigger. Currently, She is not laying eggs. I'd appreciate you help. what could that be ?and what should I do right now? I took some pictures hopefully they could be of help.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi and :welcome: to the forums!

Unfortunately, it seems to me your girl has a sort of tumour. That is definitely not a normal swelling and should be looked at by a qualified avian vet right away.

There are ways to cure other less severe things without avian vet care but regrettably, this is not one of those times, and it is likely she may not survive for long if it really is a tumour due to the seemingly advanced stage it is in. For this reason, it's essential you find a way to get her the care she needs.

It's good to hear her appetite and activity is still normal. In the meantime, please be sure to read through _all_ the budgie articles and "stickies" (threads at the top of subforums for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the best care for budgies :thumbsup:

I really hope your girl is going to be okay! :fingerx:

Please keep us posted and feel free to ask questions after you've read through everything.

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

oh dear I agree with starling.I've seen that before.please get her some help ASAP.I'll be praying for her.in the meantime you can read our stickies on this and get some gnotgrass as its helps with inflammation.it works pretty good.keep us posted.sending healing and comforting prayers for your budgie.she is very beautiful.blessings we're here for you if you need us.


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey there. You have a lovely hen. It is unfortunate that she is showing signs of an internal mass. It may be a tumour as suggested, but you can feel it gently to see if it is hard or soft and or squishy. Could be a cyst, fluid filled or air sac trauma where air might fill the cavity. This will help you determine what you might be dealing with here, but you will need to take her into an avian vet to determine accurately what is going on. 

Tumours are firm and hard, could be fatty tumour as well, but if it is a fluid cyst or air, it is very treatable and reasonable to do so. It may be a crop issue, but also monitor her poops just to see if she is passing anything and how healthy they look.

Get her into a vet, though, because something is definitely going on there. If you can get your hands on knotgrass, as shanebudgie mentioned, and what people say is a natural herb grass that helps shrink tumours or lesson inflammation, that may help for treatment purposes.

I wish you and your little budgie grrrl well and keep us posted. Get her to the vet to get confirmation but check her to see what you might be dealing with based on my suggestions. You can touch her but hold her gently -- don't squeeze her. My birds have no problem being held in position on their swing perch just to let me touch their chests to check them. It's something I do with them that they are used to but do what is simple and not too stressful for her.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm sorry your little girl is having problems. 
It is very important you see an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Once you and the vet know exactly what you are dealing with, it will be easier to make decisions on what the best treatment protocol will be at this time.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sorry your little girl is sick. Hopefully you will be able to get her to a avian vet soon.
A proper diagnosis will help in diet and treatment.


----------

